# How Do I Properly Shock Chlorinate a Water Softner



## classicflytyer (Jul 13, 2009)

Hello,

I read this thread, http://www.diychatroom.com/f7/dealing-iron-bacteria-stricken-water-softener-advice-39754/index2/ but still have questions about how to shock chlorinate my water softener but not my well.

*System*
I have a new house w/a new water treatment system. The system consists of a well (40 gal/min), continuous velocity pump (no pressure tank), water softener, two carbon tanks in parallel (to maintain pressure) and a UV light. I have R/O for the kitchen sink. I have a tankless water heater. The outside faucets pull water before any tx. System was installed 2/09.

*Water Softener Hx*
The water softener regenerates based on use and was not properly configured, e.g. I have not added any salt yet. The installer reset the parameters, e.g. water hardness and now it appears to be softening correctly.

*Problem*
When the water sits in the pipes for a time, e.g. overnight or while I'm at work, and I turn on the water, the water smells like sewer gas. I think it may be Hydrogen Sulfide that I am smelling. The smell is the same in hot or cold water. The smell dissipates quickly. There is no smell in the water from the outside faucet.

I "think" this means that the sulfur reducing bacteria are not in the well. That they are not in the water heater b/c I do not have one. I think they may be in the water softener.

*Questions*

If this is the case...

Q1) How much chlorine should I add to the tube in the salt tank to backwash the water softener?

Q2) Do I have to worry about this much chlorine affecting my septic system?

Q3) I should bypass the carbon tanks and R/O, correct?

Q4) I have a fish tank. How do I make sure I get all of the chlorine out of the salt tank and water softener?

Q5) I'm reading conflicting statements. Some say the active carbon removes chlorine but others say the shock chlorination will kill the carbon tanks. Do I only need to worry about the high chlorination? If so wouldn't people that automatically chlorinate their wells (chlorine pills) kill there carbon tanks sooner?

Q6) Is it possible that my carbon tanks are colonized in addition to or instead of my water softner?

Thank you very much for you help!


----------



## Gary Slusser (Sep 16, 2008)

classicflytyer said:


> Q6) Is it possible that my chlorine tanks are colonized in addition to or instead of my water softner?


Yes.

Carbon is a great place to grow bacteria of any kind; it removes organic matter and delivers it to the bacteria and they thrive. And produce stinkygas.

Whoever sold you this system didn't do you any favors. And if you designed it, you didn't do all your homework. You should have talked to me...


----------



## classicflytyer (Jul 13, 2009)

I added the carbon to remove low levels of Radon instead of airating. Guess I'll bypass the carbon tonight to see if the problem goes away.

Thanks.


----------



## piercekiltoff (Jun 13, 2009)

Afraid Gary's probably right.

Chlorine is a pain - if the pH is off neutral, the Chlorine will screw with it even more, and usually the result is that the chlorine just oxidizes everything.

Check out Design Water - they do some very interesting stuff with iron bacteria & mineral scaling.

The drop pellet chlorinators have all sorts of problems associated with them - mainly because there's no effort made to calculate the effects the pH & water hardness will have on the pelletized chlorine.

CSI produces an aeration system that is pressurized - the Reactor I think is what they call it.

Also, what's a constant velocity pump, and how do they get away with absolutely no pressure tank? There's got to be one in the bore....

Pierce
JKA Well Drilling, Monroe, WA


classicflytyer said:


> I added the carbon to remove low levels of Radon instead of airating. Guess I'll bypass the carbon tonight to see if the problem goes away.
> 
> Thanks.


----------



## classicflytyer (Jul 13, 2009)

Should have said constant pressure pump...

http://www.grundfos.com/web/HomeUs.nsf/Webopslag/PAVA-526KFY

I have that small pressure tank. Thought it was one of those tanks to eliminate water hammer. Either way this pump allowed me to remove the big ugly space sucking blue tank that was originally installed.

Sorry for the confusion. I'm new to this well stuff.


----------



## piercekiltoff (Jun 13, 2009)

All's good - I'm just glad I didn't miss anything


----------

